# 18 year old seeking far better body shape.



## Sr Fred Goodwin

Hello people, im a man on a mission here.

I've been doing work outs about 3 times a week for about a year (about 40 mins) although they were just press ups. I've developed a muscular definement in my upper body and my arms are far more chunky that they used to be, I also have a far bigger appetite.

The problem is im pretty skinny and im very tall (6.8) so the muscle I have put on by now isn't all that visible.

And my dream figure I guess are people like this

http://madeinbrazilmag.com/hotties/romuloarantes-oct8-2.jpg

Now, looking at my body at present id say im half way there.

Thing is im going to uni soon so I want to push up the training a bit. My mate whos a fitness freak recommended all sorts of things and rediculous time demands to meet this figure.

I said I'd put in an hour a day if possible but I can't spare much more.

So what im looking for is the best way foward (and don't say gym because that is an option that i'll propably take up but im looking for an answer I can do in my dorm. Meaning no chin bars since my door needs to be shut a lot.

I came to this forum because I wanted some realistic answers on how to see faster results rather than fitness obsessives telling me to put in 2 hours a day.

Ideas?


----------



## big

Restrictive diet, and a moderately active lifestyle should get you to look like the guy in the pic. He does look very lean, and I'm sure teenage girls are drooling over him, but there is no real muscle mass there that would take 2 hours a day to build.

Just get on a clean diet, restrict your calories, do a couple of full-body weight sessions (40 mins), and a couple of cardio session a week (40 mins) and you'll get there and beyond.


----------



## Tall

So if you don't want to go to a gym and train, can you buy weights for your dorm?

At 6ft 8in I would be looking to add mass. I say this in the knowledge that I'm 6ft 6in and 18st and still have the requirement for more mass


----------



## Sr Fred Goodwin

Ive got a few things for college.

Weights x 2 of 1.3/2.4/4.5kg

A bouncy thing you put on your chest and crush together to work your chest.

And some hand grips. That don't provide much resistance.


----------



## BigBoi

Hello and welcome! IMO since you are 6ft8 you would look like a twig if you looked like that guy in the pic. Id say put on some mass and then figure out what would look best on you.


----------

